# IBS-D worse during that time of the month!



## mfb (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay Ladies! My IBS seems to get 100 times worse while I'm on my period. This makes for a lovely week in my house. Does this happen to anyone else? Any suggestions?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am going to move this to our Women's Forum... there you will see you are not alone. Please see the thread thumbtacked to the top of that forum entitled "Hormones & IBS".


----------



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2007)

Totally! I don't really know what to do.. except to be extra careful and pretty much hope & pray for it to be over soon! I would love for someone to give advice on this monthly issue. I am dreading it because mine is due next week! :/


mfb said:


> Okay Ladies! My IBS seems to get 100 times worse while I'm on my period. This makes for a lovely week in my house. Does this happen to anyone else? Any suggestions?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you read the article you will see that this is very common. Actually it is very common for those women withOUT IBS to have some stomach disturbances around their menses. So.. it is to be kinda expected with IBS....Whatever symptoms you seem to have a problem with.... try to look them up within (use the SEARCH function on top right of page)our forums for ideas on how to manage them.


----------



## JessicainLondon (Sep 27, 2011)

Total issue for me as well...I had horrendous period pain for years. I remember once I had been ill for a week with flu (I was probably 12/13 at the time), and getting my period, and sitting on the loo with horrendous diarrhoea, and blacking out with the associated cramping pains. Looking back, I suspect that the 'flu' was more likely an IBS flare. It's interesting to look back and join the dots!I haven't had it quite as bad since that day, but every period is heavy with painful cramping and diarrhoea (I'm normally closer to IBS-C). My periods are irregular (cycles up to 70 / 80 days), and it feels like the pain just builds up - a 28 day cycle period is heavy and painful, but nothing compared to a 70 day one!One thing that might be worth doing, if you're getting lots of cramping pain as well, is seeing a gynaecologist. Mine gave me an ultrasound scan and found that I had polycystic ovarian syndrome (PCOS). Ironically, that was 3 years ago and all the symptoms I now believe fit better with IBS, I had put down to PCOS! The consultant at the time was surprised at my level of pain because he said that my ovaries were only mildly polycystic. I'm pretty sure my PCOS / period just aggravate the GI issues, but there are a few things I have that are almost certainly PCOS related: downy facial hair and irregular periods. It might be worth ruling that out, if you are experiencing any of those other symptoms... Unfortunately, there don't seem to be many treatments for PCOS - mainly just going on the contraceptive pill to try to rebalance hormones. Worth noting that it is genetic, so if your mum suffered from any of the symptoms of PCOS, it increases your propensity for it.If you are diagnosed with PCOS though, don't put all of your symptoms down to it like I tried to. I am sure that I have had an unnecessarily uncomfortable time by explaining away IBS symptoms as PCOS-related! (e.g. bloating isn't that common with PCOS, especially not all the time, yet that was what I blamed!).This is my first period since being diagnosed with IBS. This time, pain has felt less (despite it being a 77 day cycle). This may be solely down to avoiding ibuprofen and aspirin, which I've found make my IBS worse. I was also severely constipated beforehand, so the diarrhoea was looser than usual. I am using an anti-spasmodic drug now as well (mebeverine), which is also likely to be settling things down. I find my stomach much more sensitive at period time (again, I'd put this down to it just being about my period, and nothing underlying like IBS!), and I find anything vaguely spicy, or sugary make me quite poorly (bloating, cramping, D, C, etc). J


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi I hear you when I started to suffer from SIJD knowing the period will make it truly hell I decided to be on BC pills and to stay on it without taking a break between, well it's more BETTER that way I did all the checks so I can take them without a break you may ant to consider it... Feel well


----------



## SarahE (Nov 1, 2011)

I would just like to add to what JessicainLondon said. I had a very similar experience but with Endometriosis rather than PCOS. These are both serious gynaecological illnesses that need proper diagnosis and treatment, so if you think you may have either of them please go to a good Gynaecologist ASAP. I also totally agree that you can have symptom overlap and I find it hard to know whether the symptoms are being caused by my IBS or endometriosis. Luckily I have an awesome GP and Gastroenterologist who are actually interested in helping me figure this out. Still looking for the right Gynaecologist but the best things I have discovered for period pain/IBS aside from heavy painkillers that knock me out and mean I can't function at all are: heat packs, Ponstan (Mefenamic acid) and daily, good quality, supplements of Magnesium, Calcium (1200mg daily helps with PMS according to research), and Evening Primrose Oil. If your periods are heavy as well as painful it is worth getting your iron and B vitamin levels checked and take supplements if needed. My Gastroenterologist also has me on a Probiotic and fibre supplement, which greatly improve my IBS generally but not at the dreaded period time. If you can take oral contraceptives I would strongly consider this as my cramps and IBS really behaved themselves when I was on the pill. Unfortunately after 15 years of success with the pill I developed hypersensitivity to synthetic hormones which manifested as severe menstrual migraines, depression, and Panic Attacks. After ceasing the pill all these problems thankfully resolved but now I'm back to dealing with the same old severe cramping and IBS-D I struggled with when I was 16!


----------



## danell (Nov 28, 2011)

I have found that being on birth control has helped ease those problems. I know its not something everyone wants to take, but it really really helped manage my IBS during that week. Without BC I have worse symptoms like the three or so days leading into it and that whole week. But on BC I have no increased symptoms before, and less during. Hope that helps?


----------

